# Avalon 146 project



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Mainly it was primed just to reveal any areas that need attention, I am trying to achieve a "slick" topside. The structural material is a 1/2" coosa like fiber reinforced foam board branded "space age" that I purchased while in Portland. Epoxy was used for all layups, with 2 different types of 13oz cloth, one roven and the other being some sort of "draping" cloth used for surfboards, it went down much smoother and liked angles. A combination of PC11 2 part epoxy compound and thickened epoxy slurry has been used for plugging holes and fillets. I have been using bondo to smooth out the topside appearance. I am getting close to finishing and the weather has been horrible for the past week. The next major jobs before final coatings are carving an electrical chase through the flotation and reinforcing the transom.

It's also worth noting that the foam core is true closed cell foam, not spray foam. I was delighted to not find any water intrusion while removing fittings and hardware. The dimensions of this little boat is a centerline length of 14'6", the beam at the floor is 38" and 43" between the flotation chambers.


----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Big update coming. Top side is primed and ready for final paint. The cable chase through the gunnel was a shit ton of work.


----------



## Gildigger (Aug 22, 2020)

Chris2000 said:


> Big update coming. Top side is primed and ready for final paint. The cable chase through the gunnel was a shit ton of work.
> View attachment 153209


This looks awesome.

I was just perusing the internet for info on an Avalon 146 (just bought one) and I found this forum and your thread.

Nice work!


----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Gildigger said:


> This looks awesome.
> 
> I was just perusing the internet for info on an Avalon 146 (just bought one) and I found this forum and your thread.
> 
> Nice work!


Yeah not much info out there about them. My project was delayed due to the massive hurricane that just rolled over Louisiana. But I am close


----------



## Gildigger (Aug 22, 2020)

I feel like I should type up everything I have found and put it out there in a post so that the next person who goes searching will have the information that I have found... even though it’s not much.
What size motor are you going with?


----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a 3rd generation nissan 25hp 2 stroke......but it ate a tree from the storm. The cowling is pretty bad so I have some more fiberglass work to do now . I've cut drilled and plugged pretty much every part of the boat so I can tell you all of the construction materials used. Overall it's very well built, probably overly so.


----------



## Gildigger (Aug 22, 2020)

This thing came with an ancient two stroke... which I haven’t gotten running yet...


----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)

I was going for a steel blue but it came out more like "pool liner" blue. The before doesnt look like it, but the gelcoat was teal, after sanding the pictures make it look more blue. Worked out well because it's hard to notice a scratch unless it goes through the paint and left over gelcoat


----------



## Gildigger (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks good. What product did you use?


----------



## RobCiminieri (Nov 2, 2020)

not again! said:


> nice looking boat. i live less than a mile from where those boats were built. they got out of the boat building business at least 20 years ago. the avalon boats were named after the road where the business was located in milton, fl. the company mostly built hot tubs. at about the time they shut down they had already quit the boat business, and mostly built shooting houses. you may be able to get more info on pensacola fishing forum. you're really doing a nice job on that boat. good luck!


I also live in Milton and have a 146 Avalon. what a great skiff


----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Some work to do on the nose but otherwise all that's left is bolt up and electrical


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet..


----------

